# Hungary



## cda (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2010/10/06/world/europe/international-us-hungary-spill.html?_r=1&ref=world


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link, heard something about this on PRI's "The World" on the way home. The additional info is appreciated.


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2010)

It was reported it reached the danube


----------

